# What price to expect for a dealer used epson 6010



## ta75050 (Mar 16, 2012)

Hi:
I spoke with a dealer who has a less than 50 hr used Epson 6010. He is looking to sell it after the new model from Epson comes out. What kind of price point I can expect? The unit is isf calibrated. Reason I am asking is whether should I wait for this one from dealer or just get a new one that is costing me $3700 installed with taxes. If I buy a new one from this dealer, 3499 plus tax plus around 300 for installation ( say around 4100). I found out another local installer who can install brand new one for 3700 installed, including tax, saving me $400.


----------



## mechman (Feb 8, 2007)

No idea what he would charge for it but I will tell you that the isf calibration means little. It will need to be done again when the pj is put into it's new environment.


----------



## ta75050 (Mar 16, 2012)

Sure, makes sense. Thx for the input


----------



## DealFinder (Aug 28, 2012)

Getting a new one seems safer, and as the other poster said, it will need to be calibrated anyway.


----------



## mikey15 (Apr 5, 2008)

I'm thinking of selling my demo also when the 6020 comes out. I have no idea of how much. I'll probably list it around 2700


----------

